# (dev vs udev)+(coldplug vs hotplug)

## markgreene

piccola premessa I

come si vede dal mio avatar, non appartengo propriamente al campo informatico. ho provato la gentoo dopo essere passato per mandrake, debian e slack, e ne sono rimasto irresistibilmente attratto per la incredibile flessibilita'

piccola premessa II

quando i tempi sono stati maturi per cambiare xfree con xorg, senza seguire nessun how-to/consiglio/forum/guida o quant'altro, ho semplicemente dato:

# emerge -Cv x11-base/xfree

# emerge -v xorg-x11

ho creato ex-novo xorg.conf (anche se il vecchio config lo avevo comunque tenuto da parte, per scaramanzia, lol), e senza nemmeno rebootare (# env-update && source /etc/profile) ho riavviato X.

questo IM(NS)HO significa che gentoo/portage e' un sistema ben studiato! ed estremamente efficiente!

domanda

arrivo finalmente al dunque...

(tiro la prima bomba...)

IYO... i tempi sono maturi per il passaggio da dev a udev?

(qualcosa mi dice che... non e' proprio come cambiare... una sacca di fisiologica, tanto per rimanere nel mio campo lol)

(tiro la seconda bomba...)

IYO... mi consigliate di passare da hotplug a coldplug?

(mi sono reso conto di questo cambiamento durante una nuova installazione sul computer di un amico: seguendo la procedura dell'handbook ho trovato coldplug al posto di hotplug...)

TIA

----------

## federico

Personalmente utilizzo ancoda il dev file system + udev, piu' che altro non ho mai avuto voglia di rischiare di impegolarmi in problemi non meglio definibili per un vantaggio che sinceramente ancora non ho capito  :Smile: 

Per quanto riguarda la seconda domanda, direi che e' mal posta, coldplug e' una aggiunta a hotplug per far si che il sistema riconosca le periferiche gia' inserite all'avvio del sistema, non una sistituzione di hotplug. (Anche se a me funziona una volta su 10 coldplug...)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per udev io l'ho messo e lo trove meglio di devfs anche se ogni tanto mi tocca creari alcuni nodi a mano per periferiche un po' strane.

Per coldplug sei obbligato ad usarlo con la versione di hotplug 20040923. Infatti colplug non e' altro che quella parte di hotplug che una volta caricava i moduli al boot ed ora stata divisa da suo sviluppatore. Pero' a sempre come dipendenza hoplug l'unica cosa che al runlevel metti solo coldplug

----------

## Merlink

Io sono passato felicemente ad un sistema udev "puro" da poco, lo trovo comodissimo per montare e smontare periferiche particolari (nel mio caso, non potevo automatizzare il processo di montaggio di penna usb/hd usb/lettore flash in quanto il dev cambiava in base ai tempi di inserimento...).

Inoltre devi contare che il passaggio sara' sicuramente obbligatorio, dato l'attrito tra l'autore di devfs e il pubblico (a quanto ho letto, oltre a dei non meglio citati problemi irrisolvibili, il programmatore e' estremamente lento e menefreghista, non a caso devfs e' marcato "OBSOLETE" nel kernel...).

Riguardo hotplug e coldplug non so dire... uso hotplug e non ho ancora mai avuto necessita' di installare coldplug per qualsivoglia motivo  :Wink: 

Saluti e salutini!

----------

## n3m0

Udev puro

Nessun problema.

----------

## Sparker

Uso udev puro da parecchi mesi senza problemi  :Smile: 

E fate conto che Fedora Core 3 utilizza udev di default (lo ho letto su linux&C, io ODIO gli rpm...)

----------

## Josuke

udev & no problem

----------

## Mistobaan

udev & hotplug  :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

Io uso udev da un pò di tempo e diciamo che in generale va tutto bene   :Very Happy: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per udev io l'ho messo e lo trove meglio di devfs anche se ogni tanto mi tocca creari alcuni nodi a mano per periferiche un po' strane.
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Non proprio device stranissimi   :Wink:   Io ho dovuto creare i device per la porta parallela dato che non mi venivano creati automaticamente  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io ho dovuto creare i device per la porta parallela dato che non mi venivano creati automaticamente 

 

Al fine di evitare di disperdere questi "suggerimenti" cosa ne dite di postare queste situazioni anomale in questo thread (oppure riesumarne uno di quelli vecchi)?

Se poi qualche anima pia riorganizza le cose si può pensare di spostare tutte le indicazioni e le problematiche sul (presto) debuttante wiki di gentoo-italia  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

@randomaze:  Penso che si potrebbe continuare a postare qui per poi alla fine mettere tutto sul wiki?

----------

## Merlink

Buona idea Randomaze.

Per quanto riguarda me, ho avuto problemi all'inzio con la mia scheda DVB Nexus-S, i drivers del kernel non sono ancora stati mergiati con le patch per sysfs/procfs necessarie al riconoscimento da parte di udev.

La soluzione e' scaricare dal cvs di linuxtv.org gli ultimi drivers (modulo dvb-kernel) e usare i semplici script che si trovano un po' ovunque.

Saluti

----------

## [hammerfall]

udev puro e il passaggio e' stato assolutamente indolore   :Shocked: 

----------

## comio

udev puro... ma tanti devices pty e tty...

 :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

udev & hotplug + coldplug. Nessun problema, anzi, solo miglioramenti con lettore mp3 e penna usb (ora li ho fissi nell'fstab) e le 2 stampanti

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @randomaze:  Penso che si potrebbe continuare a postare qui per poi alla fine mettere tutto sul wiki?

 

Ok, questo significa che i vari problemi di udev devono convogliare qui... pensate sia una buona idea se noi mod forziamo la cosa chiudendo i post aperti e invitando a postare qui?

gutter, ti occupi tu di tenere una traccia del tutto?

Per intanto ripesco questo link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=263164 (ovvero il problema dei tanti tty e pty)

----------

## stefanonafets

Mi dareste qualche link per avere + chiara la situazione circa udev, hotplug e coldplug?

Nel senso, mi sa che sono rimasto indietro, uso devfs e NON ho nè hotplug nè coldplug, se devo caricare dei moduli uso 

```
#modprobe
```

 e se desidero montare dispositivi a blocchi uso 

```
#mount
```

...

Ps, ho letto l'intro teorica a hotplug di motaboy, molto chiara, ma in sostanza alla fine nn ho capito se mi serve o meno...

Scusate per questo post.

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> in sostanza alla fine nn ho capito se mi serve o meno...

 

Se vuoi continuare ad usare modprobe manualmente e non hai particolari problemi direi che al momento puoi sopravvivere senza...

Devi tenere presente che:

0. se usi coldplug e hotplug questi devono essere entrambi presenti nel sistema, con coldplug attivato come servizio

1. Se usi devfs puoi (ma non sei obbligato) usare coldplug e hotplug.

2. Se usi udev devi usare coldplug e hotplug.

3. Al momento devfs é deprecato (quindi prima o poi lo elimineranno... probabilemente nel 2.8.x)

----------

## Cazzantonio

udev +hotplug&coldplug+

```
# mknod -m 660 console c 5 1

# mknod -m 660 null c 1 3
```

per creare gli unici due device che necessito prima che all'avvio sia partito udev

c'è una guida generica qua:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

una molto dettagliata ma comunque facile da capire:

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html

e infine un link dove è spiegato in dettaglio come creare le regole per i device:

http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

questo è il mio script per ricavare le informazioni dettagliate su un device (l'ho chiamato finddev, con molta fantasia):

```
#questo script serve a trovare informazioni sui device con udevinfo

#funziona "finddev nomedevice" (tipo "finddev /dev/hda")

udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n $1`
```

decisamente semplice vero?   :Wink: 

penso sia tutto quello che mai potresti volere su udev, spero di essere stato utile

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non proprio device stranissimi    Io ho dovuto creare i device per la porta parallela dato che non mi venivano creati automaticamente 

 

A me capita con un convertitore seriale usb.

----------

## Sparker

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> udev +hotplug&coldplug+
> 
> ```
> # mknod -m 660 console c 5 1
> 
> ...

 

Potrei dire una castroneria, ma mi pare che con gli ultimi kernel non sia più necessario.

----------

## Cazzantonio

mi pareva che fosse un problema di udev (parte troppo tardi rispetto a quando vengono richiesti tali device...)

----------

## markgreene

grazie mille a tutti quanti per i consigli (e le rassicurazioni!) su udev :)

probabilmente nelle prossime settimane effettuero' una migrazione a udev puro

... riguardo ad hotplug e coldplug... ammetto il mio strafalcione :p

avevo preso... cavoli per tavoli! pensavo che i due fossero mutuamente esclusivi, ho riletto meglio l'handbook (ho installato un'altra gentoo ieri notte!!!) e... al piu' presto

# emerge coldplug && rc-update...

regards

quasi dimenticavo... devo cambiare il subject?

----------

## randomaze

 *markgreene wrote:*   

> probabilmente nelle prossime settimane effettuero' una migrazione a udev puro

 

Io ho migrato ieri sera....  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> quasi dimenticavo... devo cambiare il subject?

 

Io direi che puoi lasciare così e utilizziamo il topic per disquisire su udev in generale, workaround et simili  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io direi che puoi lasciare così e utilizziamo il topic per disquisire su udev in generale, workaround et simili 

 

Si' l'idea non e' male. Magari creare nei post utilissimi una sezione "I piu' discussi" con i post importanti.

----------

## ErniBrown

sto cercando di capire meglio il funzionamento di udev, hotplug e coldplug, ma non ho capito bene un paio di cose: se voglio che hotplug carichi un modulo solo quando necessario devo evitare di metterlo nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6, vero?

Il mio file è il seguente:

```

apm

usblp

scsi_mod

sd_mod

via-agp

agpgart

usb-storage

```

potrei tranquillamente togliere usblp (per esempio), poi hotplug si occuperebbe di caricarlo quando necessario?

E invece coldplug come funziona? Voglio dire, se coldplug carica un modulo al boot dopo questo viene disabilitato quando tolgo l'hardware a cui fa riferimento?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> sto cercando di capire meglio il funzionamento di udev, hotplug e coldplug, ma non ho capito bene un paio di cose: se voglio che hotplug carichi un modulo solo quando necessario devo evitare di metterlo nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6, vero?

 

Usando hotplug+coldplug non devi piu' usare quel file (per certi moduli e' necessario ma solo in casi un po' fuori dalla norma).

----------

## jikko

io vado contro corrente ^^

a me udev (sotto gentoo) da dei prb, vedi il post che ho aperto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=283874&highlight=,  sotto altre no.

----------

